#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Techlog Software 2016

## Carlosmain

Dear Forum,



I know that already exist a thread about this software, however, it was posted requesting a previous version of it and I would like to know if some of you have the new one.

Thank you in advance.See More: Techlog Software 2016

----------


## Saikia

i can help you. Please PM me !)

----------


## corex

I have Techlog 2018.
could we friendly exchange?
PM me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## Saikia

Hello Guys. i have gathered some Petroleum software for educational Propose only
My policy is based on exchange Only (No selling, Payment and more....)
contact me: r.saikia.2004@gmail.com

The following is my software list:
Petrel 2018.1
Merak Peep 2019.1
Pipesim 2019.3
Vista 2019.1
Omni 2018.1
Eclipse 2019.1
Techlog 2018.1
Visage 2018.1
Petromod 2018.2
Olga 2019
Mepo 2016
OFM 2019
Kappa Workstation 5.30
Emeraude 5.20
IP 4.6.1
Fracpro 2019.1
Stimpro 2018.1
GeoSoftwareSuite 10.0.1
Jason 10
Hampson Russell 10.4.2
IPM 11.0 Build 198
OpenFlow 2019.1
IHS SubPump 2018
IHS Harmony 2016v2
IHS Questor 2019 Q3
GeoProbe 5000.10
Desicion Space Desktop 10.ep4
DecisionSpace Petrophysics 4.03
Landmark EDT 5000.15.1.1
SeisSpace Promax 5000.1.0.4
Drillworks 5000.8.4
Roxar IRAP RMS 11.1.1
Roxar Tempest 2020.1
Paradigm 2019
PVTsim Nova 4
Sysdrill 11.0
Geolog 19.0
CMG 2019
tNavigator 19.4
Geoteric 2019.1
Seisware 10.0.1
Cerberus 12.7
Cydar 8.1.1
Paleoscan 2019.2
Jewel Suite Geomechanic 2017
pIGI 3.5.1
Gohfer 9.0
NeuraLog 2019
Crystal Ball 11.1.1234
Meyer 2018 (Build 2019)
Move 2018.1
Globe Claritas 6.10
WellBuilder 5.2
TDAS 9.2
Rokdoc 2020
OpendTect 6.4.5
FracCADE v7.0
Norsar Software Suite 2018
FracMan 7.70

----------


## PetroTools Developer

For get latest Techlog, please contact me:
petrotools.soft@gmail.com

----------

